# US Cape York Spotted's



## Austin236 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's a bit of an update on my Blonde Macs, I recently lost the female of the trio but have acquired another 1.1 pair of Cape Yorks. That will make a 3.1 group lol

Anyhow here are some updated shots of the 2 males I have now.

C1 Male 
This is the biggest of them all he's a little porker for sure never missed a meal!










C2 Male
I like the striping this male has going on.


----------

